# Angeln bei Maspalomas, Gran Canaria?!



## Frango (8. Juli 2012)

Hi Boardies, 

nach dem hohen Norden ist jetzt in den SF Gran Canaria angesagt. Eigentlich als Familienurlaub in Maspalomas gedacht, interessiert mich natürlich schon, ob es Erfahrungen bezüglich dortiger Möglichkeiten gibt, irgendwo las ich was von einer Mole am Leuchtturm "Faro"!!??

Vorweg, das dicke Brandungsgerät nehme ich nicht mit, ich dachte eher an eine stabile 3,80er Teleskopspinnrute (WG 80g) und eine 4000er Rolle. 

Wer Erfahrungen hat oder by the way was zum Thema Big/Little Game auf Gran Canaria zu berichten hat, hat mein Dankeschön sicher!!:vik: :vik:

Ciao

Frango


----------



## alisan (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Maspalomas, Gran Canaria?!*

Hallo, in Puerto Rico gibt es einige Boote die rausfahren und je nach Jahreszeit Angelmöglichkeiten anbieten.
Ich hatte dazu ein Thema eröffnet.
In meinem Hotel konnte man es sogar von Reiseleiter aus Buchen(Playa del Ingles).
Gruß Alisan


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Maspalomas, Gran Canaria?!*

War zuletzt 2005 da (viel zu lange her :c).
Du findest überall Anbieter für Bootstouren. An Preise kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. Sind zu 2t raus, war bezahlbar.

Schleppangeln mit schwerem Gerät, gefangen haben wir 3 Thune, so um 70cm rum, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Für einmal war's ok, aber nochmal würd ich's nicht machen. Die Bootstour war nett & mal was anderes, aber das Angeln selbst recht stumpf und da das Gerät für große Fänge ausgelegt war, drillst'e kleine Fische ran wie'nen Sack Kartoffeln.

Mehr Fangerfahrungen hab ich dort nicht gemacht, ...was Fische angeht.


----------



## Frango (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Maspalomas, Gran Canaria?!*

Hi,

vielen Dank erst mal, ich glaube auch, dass es zwei Kategorien gibt: die klassische "Touri"-Variante, kostet so um die 60,- mit ca. 10-13 anderen an Bord, oder aber "ernstgemeintes" Big Game, dass dann wahrscheinlich auch preislich ein anderes ist, man aber eher auf Hemmingways Spuren ist. Falls das heute überhaupt noch funktioniert.  |kopfkrat

Frango


----------

